# New LEDs on a Brute by the Whoolie Shop



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks to the Whoolie Shop for the new LED kit. The blue looks awesome on the Brute!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks sick? Where u get them from i wanna get me some.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks sick! he said he got them from whoolie shop, they are one of our sponsors.


----------



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, they came from the Whoolie Shop. The owner is Pondtunes on this forum. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## beans12 (Apr 12, 2012)

wheree are they mounted underneath i wanna get some i like the way it lights up underneath


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Not a big fan of a lot of lights, but dang, that thing is lit up!


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

That looks awesome man!!!


----------

